# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Free Graphic Design

## ClouD

I am willing to offer my services free of charge to graphic design.
Anything, even work to be used commercially.
Don't hesitate, even if it's a 'big' task.

I would prefer not to do signatures, unless you are very specific about what you want done with them.

Forwarding 'my' private portfolio (i.e. you don't get to see it  :tongue2: ) possibly with some of the work I may do.
Forcing myself into learning new techniques and keeping up to date with design.

This is anything from logos to website buttons to random nothings.

If I choose not to do what you request, it is probably because I don't want to, or am busy with other things. I'm not sure how many responses I'll get to this (if any), so fire away if you will.

----------


## Temperamental

Okay. I want you to make yourself a signature.

----------


## ClouD

> Okay. I want you to make yourself a signature.



I have a folder of over 400 signatures I have made specifically for myself.

----------


## Temperamental

then why don't you use one?

----------


## ClouD

There we go, then.  :smiley:

----------


## Temperamental

Wow. That one is really good.

----------


## ClouD

You can have it all for only, nothing!

----------


## Xox

Great, will you be willing to design my website if I ever create one?

=3333

I'd be willing to pay you, really.

----------


## ClouD

I'd try.  ::D: 

On the condition of doing it for free, though.  :tongue2:

----------


## Kushna Mufeed

Make me a sig. I don't really have anything in mind.

Just keep me in your heart and go nuts. You will come up with something good, my love.

----------


## ClouD

> Make me a sig. I don't really have anything in mind.
> 
> Just keep me in your heart and go nuts. You will come up with something good, my love.







> I would prefer not to do signatures, unless you are very specific about what you want done with them.



:C

----------


## Kushna Mufeed

Shit...

Make me a site for Segrival?

----------


## Xox

> I'd try. 
> 
> On the condition of doing it for free, though.



Well as long as you'll try.  ::D:  Since you're one of the few graphic artists that I really respect, and dig styles of.

Now whenever I do create one, we'll discuss the stuff.

----------


## Temperamental

I want you to make me a signature, Cloud. 
Use this pic:  http://cabcalvinandhobbes.tripod.com...es_sleep01.jpg

and put this writing on it:
*“I think we dream so we don't have to be apart so long. If we're in each other's dreams, we can be together all the time.”*

Fanks.

----------


## Grod

I think I'll be asking you for something soon, a commercial project I'm working on. Logos and layout and things of that nature(if the offer still stands).

----------


## slayer

Can you post some of your work? I would like to see some wallpaper type images.

----------


## Kushna Mufeed

If you won't make me a sig, make me a wall paper.

With the same specifications as the sig.

----------


## ClouD

Temperamental, yes. Messing around.

Grod, yes.

Slayer, no...lol. I don't have anything worth showing.

Kushna, I usually only make graphic abstract pictures, or photo-shop existing hi-resolution photos. Parameters _are_ helpful, though I'm no eggspurt on wallpapers at all.
I will try to make you a sig, if you have any idea in mind? I could try a wallpaper if you can image something, though they generally don't come out great...

I do have many signatures, that I can 'gift' to anyone, also. Since I don't use them any more, someone might want one with their own name on. If anyone's interested in that, just ask?

----------


## Sandform

You could overhaul my Myspace page if you like =P.

----------


## ClouD

Good God, MySpace o_0?

Graphic design ≠ coding.
Myspace ≠ cool.

n___   n;;
I really don't "have the time" for coding, unless it's real simple; and with all the restrictions MySpace has now on divs (and my not knowing of what's allowed any more) it's pretty baw baww bawww.

I also didn't think people would be so interested in free photo-shopping.

Pro-tip:
Logos
Banners
Signatures (specific)
Buttons
Icons
Anything else, just ask.

Colour themes are important, size etc. I can't currently do vector as I don't have Illustrator, though logos and the like can be done to any PPI (I say that assuming I'm not going to get someone asking for something the size of a building).

Doing things for free, because I can.

----------


## Sandform

> Myspace ≠ cool.



Oh noes what will I do now?

----------


## Merlock

Well, I don't need work done, but I do need to be taught.

I'm experienced enough with Photoshop but experience doesn't equal to pure knowledge.
I never got around to finding any tutorials and info concerning all the fancy fading, abstract, etc. effects used in the best types of banner sigs around, and likewise in the best kinds of website/graphic design elements.

I believe myself to have a good grasp on colour harmony and such (not theoretical knowledge but a real feel for it), but I just seem to lack a knowledge base for creating the faded/smooth/stylish end-results, such as seen in your banner sigs and all.

If you've got the time, I'd appreciate if you could share some of the knowledge.
You can PM me or whatnot.

P.S. MySpace is indeed...an abomination on the face of the net.
P.P.S. And nigh every single site on MySpace is cringe-worthy.
P.P.P.S. That shall be all for now.

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

Can you do videos animated for about 5 seconds?
I am making a movie and I want a kick ass background in the first scene.

I'll show you what to build it around if you agree.

----------


## Sornaensis

He can't, but I can.

Especially if you want it in 3D.

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

I thought you were getting at you not wanting to do it!

I'll PM you the pictures

----------


## Sornaensis

lol no

I said I would, but then you never said anything else. i assumed you just wanted a still  :tongue2:

----------


## ClouD

Animator = Seismosaur.
Unless you want something done in Flash, in which case I can bite and pinch him in an epic Flash war.

I sent a PM to you Merlock, going generally over concepts that came to mind.

Currently working on a signature for ElmStreetCrusader, and can't seem to get the image Temperamental sent me to open in PS now that I've done a background for it.  ::?:

----------


## Malac Reborn

Heh, hey Cloud. I would appreciate your services in making a new logo for my LDing site that is in development. --> http://somi-aeri.freehostia.com/
(Converting clan script web design thats on there into LD site).

The logo is at the top. I need a talented artist to create a beautiful/cool/nice logo that has the words "Somanius AerI" on it and has a relevence of clouds. Other than those two requirements, be creative and show me what you got  :smiley:  Hope you help, would appreciate it.

Btw, if you could make it a moving image like some flash display to make it alive, that would be a bonus. Whatever you think will light up and get everyone's attention.

----------


## Temperamental

> Animator = Seismosaur.
> Unless you want something done in Flash, in which case I can bite and pinch him in an epic Flash war.
> 
> I sent a PM to you Merlock, going generally over concepts that came to mind.
> 
> Currently working on a signature for ElmStreetCrusader, and can't seem to get the image Temperamental sent me to open in PS now that I've done a background for it.



 :Sad:

----------


## ClouD

> Heh, hey Cloud. I would appreciate your services in making a new logo for my LDing site that is in development. --> http://somi-aeri.freehostia.com/
> (Converting clan script web design thats on there into LD site).
> 
> The logo is at the top. I need a talented artist to create a beautiful/cool/nice logo that has the words "Somanius AerI" on it and has a relevence of clouds. Other than those two requirements, be creative and show me what you got  Hope you help, would appreciate it.
> 
> Btw, if you could make it a moving image like some flash display to make it alive, that would be a bonus. Whatever you think will light up and get everyone's attention.



I'll see what I can do.

Did you mean just the logo or the banner or both or one and the same?  :tongue2: 

Edit: Also, what template would it/they be going with? The current site template and colour scheme?

----------


## Dizko

Well, if i behave i may be getting my mums' old freelander. And i can get it wrapped, so basically i can make it look like whatever i want.
If you have any good ideas they'd be appreciated cause im spoilt for choice.



Heres a couple of my sorry attempts =P

First

Second

The car is actually burgundy, but i just grabbed a black one off google images because it really doesnt matter - with the vynil wrap you can make it any colour with any design.

----------


## ClouD

I remember spending hours designing the perfect vinyls for my cars in nfs:carbon @[email protected]

oh uhh, what did you want done lol?

----------


## Dizko

Not sure really, thats the problem.

Words that come to mind are; cool, simple, not too overdone, but still eyecatching?

Probably mostly black.

The most 'over the top' kinda thing would be this; but im not sure im brave enough xD

----------


## Malac Reborn

> I'll see what I can do.
> 
> Did you mean just the logo or the banner or both or one and the same? 
> 
> Edit: Also, what template would it/they be going with? The current site template and colour scheme?



 The banner below the logo with the words moving around is just the news ticker. I would prefer the logo to be light blueish someething similar to the color of the lightning that you see on it  :smiley:  Also I believe the dimensions are 976 x 130. I wanted most of it to have a misty cloud look on it or something heh lol

----------


## Techno

Make a relatively thick signature that captures the bizarre nature of the jabberwocky, and add an insane font that captures the insanity behind the story itself, with the words "We're all mad here" wherever you see fit, and "Danciu" in another corner. Thank you in advance. ^_^

----------


## Sandform

I'm waiting on my sig about aids (the one I have now only sigatized.)

I wan't it to say, SANDFORM! (on top) and then just coolatized with my little picture.

----------


## ClouD

1. I forgot about this thread.

2. Ok Daniel

3. Sandy, I will do that now seeing as I forgot to do it weeks ago.

----------


## ClouD

._.



Isn't that just!...the most boring signature in the universe.

----------


## Techno

Good work, ClouD. I wait for mine patiently. =D

----------


## Sandform

> ._.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that just!...the most boring signature in the universe.



Thanks =)

----------


## ClouD

lol i suck

----------


## ClouD

hard to do with not much to work with ._.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Cool.

----------


## ClouD

> Cool.



-.-"

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

That does kicks ass.

----------


## Techno

Thanks ClouD, for making yet another amazing signature. ^_^

----------


## [SomeGuy]

The font is the cool part.

Can you make me one??? I'm thinking with fractles...same size as DD's. And, please use the colors red, black, and a verrrry deeep red. Can there be text in the corner saying "Oh, god, I'm awesome." Also, (Sorry,) can you make a similarly based avatar? THANkLES!  :smiley:

----------


## ClouD

Easy to change anything, or even start all over.  :smiley:

----------


## O'nus

Want a real project...?

Take a look at www.peelindustries.com and let know how you'd change graphics.  

I am a complete amateur and desperately threw that site together in a short time.  If you can think of ways to change it or add to it.  Go nuts.

~

----------


## [SomeGuy]

> Easy to change anything, or even start all over.



 ::D:  Cool, thanks! Just two requests, can you take out the sizzly stuff in the middle, (leaving the edges) and possibly adding like a knife blade coming up fom the bottom left corner, to the Top Middle Right? You know like
[**********^*****]
Where the arrow is? Just please use the burn tool on the blade, to make it blend in.


Thanks! It's awesome.

----------


## ClouD

SG, I'll get to your sig in a bit.  :wink2: 

O'nus, I took a look at the site and messed around with how it could benefit.
I decided...it would be easier to just revamp the layout than change individual elements.

I'm not sure how well you know how to code though? I don't have much time on my hands for hand coding, but you seem proficient with coding that page.
I have a sample for a layout in the below spoiler. Since I have it completely layered, it's just images that can be easily applied to a website.
The buttons are individual with roll-over image which can be disguised with simple code for instant action, as opposed to roll-over image loading.
Links section at the bottom is just filler really.

*Spoiler* for _layoutimagelayerexample_: 








What do you think?
Of course, it can be completely customised.

----------


## ClouD

Here's another, more Web 2.0 with simple gradients and minimal images.

What do you think? BTW, it's okay if you don't like them, there's plenty of uses for these templates.  :tongue2: 
(See spoiler)


*Spoiler* for _2_:

----------


## O'nus

That second one is really spiffy - I like it.

What's the easiest way to configure the site to those settings...??

~

----------


## ClouD

Ah well...hmm...

I'll do the coding myself and have a live demo within about 4 hours.

 :smiley:

----------


## ClouD

I have uploaded a live example here:
http://www.lunar-light.org/cloud/peelind

You can download all the content in a .zip file here (67.5kb):
http://www.lunar-light.org/cloud/peelind/rootfolder.zip

The font face has been changed, as Firefox doesn't support embedded fonts.

The .html file just needs to be edited for link redirections on both the main navbar and the footer links.

I can customise the template for the other pages, obviously with new images for sub-headers/page-breaks.

What do you think?

----------


## O'nus

> I have uploaded a live example here:
> http://www.lunar-light.org/cloud/peelind
> 
> You can download all the content in a .zip file here (67.5kb):
> http://www.lunar-light.org/cloud/peelind/rootfolder.zip
> 
> The font face has been changed, as Firefox doesn't support embedded fonts.
> 
> The .html file just needs to be edited for link redirections on both the main navbar and the footer links.
> ...



I think it's really good!  Can you come up with an example of the Catalogue page..?

I am going to forward an email to the rest of the staff for approval.

~

----------


## [SomeGuy]

> SG, I'll get to your sig in a bit.



Ok! Thanks.

His site looks good!

----------


## ClouD

Didn't sleep ^___^;;

The world is a blur, but I'm almost done with the JavaScript linking for drop-down categories in the catalogue.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

lol

----------


## ClouD

Here's an example of the catalogue.
http://www.lunar-light.org/cloud/peelind/catalogue.html

I can put boxes around the product information easily obviously. You can download the full front-page and catalogue from here (including images):

http://www.lunar-light.org/cloud/peelind/rootfolder.zip (95.9 KB)

The navbar buttons for 'Home' and 'Catalogue' are linked. Haven't had enough time to fully code in the rest of the products, though can do that if you'd like me to (currently only products under 'Bulk' are done), I can.

 :smiley: 

Edit: SomeGuy, I had to leave in chat, I'll show you an example of that version of the sig next time I see you.

----------


## Placebo

Question for you .. are you trying to make a profession of this? (or are you already making a living from it?)
I'm trying to get into the field as well - my father is a commercial artist and is mentoring me, but he's seriously old-school (only hand air-brush). So he's good for advice and design, etc but not so much on the digital side or requirements of it.

----------


## ClouD

> Question for you .. are you trying to make a profession of this? (or are you already making a living from it?)
> I'm trying to get into the field as well - my father is a commercial artist and is mentoring me, but he's seriously old-school (only hand air-brush). So he's good for advice and design, etc but not so much on the digital side or requirements of it.



I've done stuff for money quite a few times.
I'm generally not concerned with income though for numerous reasons.

I'd suggest you download cracked versions buy the latest (currently CS4) Adobe PS and Illustrator, and also buy yourself a decent tablet (WACOM is nice) if you're getting into it pro.
There's a small learning curve with the programs and the tablet, but the main thing is obviously the artist's design skills. Of course you do learn over time and exposure different styles and whatnot and the pleasure of designing just keeps increasing.

There's always more to learn, and I'm only really just past the 'how do I do this' learning part right now with the programs I use, but I love it all and find designing very fun.  ::D: 
Pushing yourself into creating something better each time is important IMO, as then you're forced to constantly improve and expand your style.

Just be ready to sit at the computer for hours.  :tongue2:

----------


## Placebo

Thanks. I've got CS1 at the moment but will look into CS4 as soon as I can.
The wacom tablets are pricey, but will also look into that when I can.
For the moment, I'm just getting used to scanning sketches and tracing with Illustrator's pen tool  :tongue2: 

I've almost completed my first digital/vector art, but the design was largely an old idea of my fathers which I just added my own feel and style too.
Figured it's hard enough that I'm learning the app and styles without worrying if my overall design is solid ... for my first few anyway

Having an artist father is useful  :smiley:

----------


## Mad Stratter

Hey Cloud, I was wondering if you could help redesign the header for my website: http://madstratter.com

I like the general concept of my theme, but I'd like that burning acoustic guitar in the upper-right corner to be a flaming Stratocaster... something that's far beyond my abilities... let me know if you're interested.

I also have a few other things I'd like done, but that's the biggest one... also let me know if you'd be interested in some other thing; like a picture of the "Mad Stratter": the Mad Hatter playing a Stratocaster.

----------


## ClouD



----------


## Mad Stratter

WOW!

that is dead sexy, THANK YOU!

 ::kiss::   :woohoo:   ::thumbup::   ::goodjob::   ::holyshit::   ::yddd::   ::loveyou::   :Bliss:

----------

